# [W] IG Army Swap [H] IG, SW, CSM Army



## OGSandwich (Mar 8, 2011)

Ladies and Gentleman,

I've had a change of heart after visiting my hobby store and as such I am no longer looking to build an Iron Warriors army.

INSTEAD,

I'm looking for an Imperial Guard army


*Trades Only*

WANTS

Imperial Guard Army (painted would save me time, but will entertain all offers)
-Vostroyans
-Valhallans
-Steel Legion 
^^ _these would be nice, but not required!

PM if you have things that aren't listed - always open to offers!

HAVES

SW

20 Grey Hunters - Painted 
1 Attack Bike w/ Heavy Bolter - Painted 
1 Ragnar Blackmane - Primed White 

IG *

29 Catachan Infantry (some w/ Tau and Space Marine conversions) - Assembled and Bare, all except 1 

CSM

5 FW Nurgle Termies with Lighting Claws, 1 with HF - Painted
1 Land Raider w/ Lascannons, FW Front Door - Painted
4.5 Nurgle Termies with Freehand Banner, Metal - 4 Painted 1 Bare/missing an arm
1 Rhino - Primed in need of a little TLC
1 Defiler with Autocannons + Havoc Launcher - Primed
2 Typhus - 1 Primed 1 Bare
Handful of OOP CSM sarges (in need of bolter/bolt pistol arms
2 Warsmiths - 1 Painted 1 Bare (missing wrench thing)
1 CSM lord - Painted
21 Iron Warriors (mix of new and OOP) - Painted (couple need arms/shoulder pads)
10 Raptors - Bare
1 Nurgle CSM - Painted
6 Obliterators - Painted Iron Warriors, few weapons need reglueing
1 Predator with Lascannons (have autocannon and sponsers) - Some Painted
2 Metal Dreads (with other arms) - 1 Painted 1 Bare
1 NIB Iron Warriors (builds 8 CSM)
1k Sons - Assembled Bare
8 Iron Warriors - Assembled Bare
3 Bikes - Assembled Bare
25 PM - Mx of Bare, few Painted, FW, OOP and New (NO FINECAST)
6 OOP Termies - Assembled Bare
1 Havoc Squad - Assembled Bare
5 Raptors - Primed 
Handful of assorted new CSM

Most is assembled and bare^^

Thanks for looking,

OG_


----------

